# Ottawa



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Ottawaians!

Let's have an Ottawa gathering. I've been to two gatherings in Montreal, and we're all a nice, normal bunch. It wasn't nearly as awkward as I thought it would be! Whaddya say?


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

*yup*

i'm definitely up for it


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Fallen off the page......


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Good luck jane, organizing SA gatherings is a tricky business...


----------



## NinaAsha (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Jane! Just logged in after many months of being away from the forum and saw your message in my inbox. Let me know if you ever get an Ottawa meetup in the works.


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

i got a message too, where would we meet? we need to find some comfortable place.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks like we got ourselves an Ottawa gathering going!!! How do people like Saturday afternoon? Coffee shop somewhere??


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

yaay i'm excited about this! how about Tim Hortons? i'll message you guys with my email and we can plan something through msn or email.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks like Ottawians are meeting on Saturday at 4:00 pm! Anyone is invited.
More details to come....

Update: 
It's 4:00 pm at St. Laurent mall, in the food court near the Tim Hortons.


----------



## OverAnalyzer2989 (Mar 25, 2009)

I go to school in Plattsburgh, NY. If there are any events going on in the future in the MONTREAL area, lemme know!


----------



## wildman111 (May 10, 2010)

Is the Ottawa group still running ? I would definitely like to join.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

There's not really a group going. It's hard to organize a social event for people with social anxiety. The people who replied, and a user named Grrungis, are the only people I know from Ottawa. Maybe enough people will reply and you can get something started.


----------



## wildman111 (May 10, 2010)

I was looking for a support group or just someone to talk to once in a while, hopefully in Ottawa but I don't mind going to Montreal.

I'm doing the DR. Richards CBT program but I need somewhere safe to try things out.

If you could send me some info about Montreal what you do etc. when you meet that would be great.

If anyone wants to still help start an Ottawa group I'd like that too. I know it's hard to do but I'm really motivated to get cured.

Thanks.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

There is an Ottawa Social Anxiety and Shyness group on meetup.com

http://www.meetup.com/Ottawa-Anxiety-and-Social-Phobias-Support-Group/


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Ottawa


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Ottawa,
how about the evening of the 28th or 29th, and how about eating at The Ex pub in the Rideau Centre????

(For people who PM'd me, it'd be helpful to know what day you prefer, or if you know of a better restaurant. So far, I've heard from 3 people.)


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

It doesn't matter to me what day it is, I'm just not sure I could go to the Ex--I'm a poor, underaged student :b


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

u can usually get away drinking underage at pubs especially if u go on a busy night.


----------



## wildman111 (May 10, 2010)

I haven't logged in in a while but yes, I would love too meet up. It would be my first meet every with someone else with SA. I'm really coming close to ending SA forever so any help would be great.

Just name the place and time the 28th or 29th is good for me. I will be there for sure.

Cheers,


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm interested! I can't make it on Fridays, Saturdays or Sundays because of my work schedule but I'd be interested in meeting up on the 28th or 29th.


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm not able to come to this one since i'm in another country until august, but i think we should organize a few more meetups this summer. whoever makes it to the upcomming meetup, let me know how it went and what happend


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

OK,
So why don't we meet on Monday (the 28th) in the Rideau Centre main food court, near Tim Hortons at 7:00 pm? 
Everybody loves and can afford Timmies. If so inclined, we can go to the Ex Pub (http://www.theexpub.com/menus/EX_DINNER.pdf), or some place else for drinks, or whatever the consensus is.
I will PM my cell number to everyone who expressed interest later- you can text me if you can't find the group. We may be around 6 people, but since this is a SA site, who knows. 
Cheers!


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Sounds great


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll try to make it. If you see someone standing around awkwardly with a light blue jacket and a backpack, that's probably me!


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

And I'll be the girl wearing a black dress, blue purse, and wandering around nervously. Feel free to PM for my cell number.


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey,
I showed up 15min late because of work and I didn't know if any one was still there and who they were so If there any more gatherings can someone plz give me a cell number. PM me for my # if u want to get together w/e


----------



## wildman111 (May 10, 2010)

Well the meetup was really good. We had a nice chat with a good showing, thanks Jane for organizing this. Next time we will have to bring some type of identifiable flag for the middle of the table, to make it easier to identify the group.

SA Girl posted this link earlier ... is anyone interested ?
There is an Ottawa Social Anxiety and Shyness group on meetup.com. It could be really fun you should look into this.

http://www.meetup.com/Ottawa-Anxiety...Support-Group/

Cheers


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm surprised there are soo many Ottawa SASers on here, how many people attended the gathering if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

only 3 attended first gathering


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you guys end up going to the ex pub?


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey,

Anyone want to go catch a movie or go for some drinks this Sunday PM me or Text me

I gotta get out more often
I live in Nepean area but have a car so doesn't totally matter were


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Livefast- we ended up just hanging out in the Rideau Centre Food court.
Grrungis- I would, but I'll be in Toronto this weekend. Hope you guys have fun! (And you might send people a PM just in case they don't check this thread)


----------



## wildman111 (May 10, 2010)

*Meet up in Ottawa July 19, 2010*

Hi Everyone,

I have posted a meet up in Ottawa on Meetup Dot Com.

http://www.meetup.com/Ottawa-Anxiety-and-Social-Phobias-Support-Group/

If any of you are interested it's going to be a great experience that I would like to continue all year. We are all ages and shapes and sizes so there are no worries meeting us. We all have SA so there is no fear among us ...

I was thinking frisbee for a bit and then some chatting. Last week was really good with two people ... next week we are hoping for 3 !!! Or more because you will all come ... right ?

Cheers,

Wildman111


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't commit 100%, but I'm pretty sure I will be able to make it. 

Where exactly are you planning to meet-up, and how are you going to recognize everybody?


----------



## wildman111 (May 10, 2010)

*Meet up in Ottawa July 19, 2010*

Hi Everyone,

Well it looks pretty good for the Meetup at Britannia beach. We could do 6:30 or 7 PM . I'll be there at 6:30-6:45.
One person has asked for a Map and all I could do since there is are no email addresses available to send to all of you is post these coordinates up for Google maps. (45.364494, -75.799903) just cut and paste this in and the green arrow is pretty close to where the picnic table is. I have a red Chevy Cobalt car this week with Quebec plates and will put a Orange towel on the hood so we can find each other. If I have left there I will be hanging the orange towel over the end of a picnic table so you can find all of us.

It's difficult to coordinate this on meetup.com as I am not the admistrator but maybe if we could come up with good suggestions for a site we can all use that sends emails out to all that would be great.

Hope to see you there.

We have 6 people that showed interest. WooHoo !!!  and I know there is solid interest for 4 people so .. hope to see you there.

Cheers,

Gord


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello! I'm going to attempt to revive this thread. I'm in Ottawa this summer on a co-op term and I'd love to meet some SASers. I'm from Toronto and I've been to meet-ups there, but not since December, since I move around a lot. But those meet-ups were good exposure and I want to do it again! I already know one person who is interested, and I hope to find more. I am available this coming weekend (May 14-15) but not the weekend after.


----------



## lonelykitten (May 29, 2011)

I actually just joined this website, but I would be interested in meeting others in my area at one point


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I live in this city, creepy!


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Awesome! Does that mean you're interested, ImWeird?

How would people feel about Sunday June 12 or Friday June 17?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Probably not, things like this creep me out. lol I'm too weird for you guys anyways.  And June 17 is my birthday. (Supplies a list of excuses)


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be moving to Ottawa soon and I'd like to meet some people. Anyone want to talk?


----------



## Midnight Blue (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll throw my name in the hat...why not!

I live a little ways out of Ottawa but I visit on the weekends...maybe we can go check out some museums or other neat things that are considered 'lame/boring' by the drinking crowds (aka...everyone else, lol)

play some board games maybe?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I tried to set this up, but I'm actually surprisingly busy this summer. I'm still available this Friday night though. Or Sunday night. I'm not sure if I'd be up for museums because my friend is actually dragging me to all the museums in Ottawa by the end of the summer. I am up for restaurants!

If you guys aren't available, you can set something up another day and I'll see if I can make it. And if not, I know a couple other people who may also be interested.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Bumping this thread. I really wish to meet some people.


----------



## SighNoMore (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd also be up for meeting people


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forums and would definitely like to meet fellow Ottawa members. Let's make this thing happen!

PM me or post here if anyone is interested, maybe we could do something over Christmas break?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello Ottawa people! A meetup is occurring! I have at least two people I've talked to who are interested. So everyone join in!  I propose Saturday February 4.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

February 4th should be good for me. I'll see if I can get anyone else to go.


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in, what are you guys planning to do?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Eating pizza perhaps? Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm down for that. Is it confirmed then?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yup, you can PM me your cell number in case we need to communicate.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice meeting you two!


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

You too!


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

So the summer months are coming up and there should be plenty of activities and things to do in and around town.

Anybody up for a meetup? Doesn't even have to be a big thing, if you're bored and looking for someone to do something just hit me up, I'm down for anything!


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

Bump


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey I haven't been on here in almost two years.. but looking to meet up and hang out.. anyone wanna chat?


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Anyone up for another meeting? I missed out the first time around, so...


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

bump


----------



## mccoys (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone up for meeting still?
I only just joined.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I forgot about this Ottawa thread. I'm from Montreal, but I go to school in Ottawa. I'm up for a new meeting.


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

I am. I work full time but I'm usually free on evenings and weekends. You guys have any ideas for a place to meetup?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Perhaps a bar? I kind of like the Sandy Hill lounge.


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd also recommend Spinbin, nice quiet place to get a beer and play pool/table tennis.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Spinbin sounds like it might be interesting.


----------



## RonPRon (Dec 28, 2011)

Shonen_Yo said:


> Spinbin sounds like it might be interesting.


I really like it, and all the tables are free to play on Wednesdays. Where are you studying?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm studying at the University of Ottawa


----------

